# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  * دانشگاه آزاد یزد داریم؟

## sn912sajjad

*سلام دوستان عزیز
من پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد یزد قبول شدم و لیسانس دارم (25 سال)
کیا ازاد یزد قبول شدن؟؟؟؟
معرفی کنید اگه تو این سایت اگر کسی هست تا همو بشناسیم.*

----------


## sn912sajjad

> *سلام دوستان عزیز
> من پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد یزد قبول شدم و لیسانس دارم (25 سال)
> کیا ازاد یزد قبول شدن؟؟؟؟
> معرفی کنید اگه تو این سایت اگر کسی هست تا همو بشناسیم.*


*نبود دوستان؟
رفتیمااااا بدو جا نمونی*

----------


## sn912sajjad

up

----------


## sn912sajjad

????

----------

